# Anyone ever make a claim on AGA/Aqueon's lifetime warranty?



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I see a lot of threads on the fish boards about resealing and repairing tanks, which on a used tank is what you've got to do if it fails. But I haven't read anywhere about someone actually taking Aqueon up on their word with a larger tank (65 and larger) and claiming a replacement on the lifetime warranty. I'm curious about whether they generally make good on it, or if they are more likely to try to deny warranty coverage based on the tank failure resulting from owner error. A lifetime warranty is a pretty attractive feature and could justify the price of a new tank for me, if it can be believed.

Anyone?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Aren't those warranties limited in their coverage?
I know they say 25 years or lifetime but I am sure that there is a disclaimer of some sort as to how they could get around not honoring a 265 gallon tank that flooded a home.
Don't they slap a sticker on the tank or provide a brochure that comes with the tank?
You could probably call them or shoot customer service/support an email.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If I remember correctly, it has to be used on one of their stands.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

BillD said:


> If I remember correctly, it has to be used on one of their stands.


That's exactly it. I was told this when I got my 125 last year.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that sucks because their stands suck lol


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

BillD said:


> If I remember correctly, it has to be used on one of their stands.


That's about what I expected. And I agree with cjacob316 ... I'm not paying for or using one of their stands, especially not on a tank over 65 gallons.

Still, their tanks are the standard and with a petland nearby it's still a good deal. Still, I'm tempted to talk my wife into a Nashville vacation and drive back with a tank from glasscages. Not much to do in Nashville right now but flood cleanup though.


----------

